# Sterilisation reversal



## scoobylyn (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi there

I am sterilised and trying to work out the best way - IVF or reversal.  The success rates seem higher for reversal (up to 80%) against 10% for IVF.  I am 42 and periods are regular to the day.  I had IVF last year but abandoned due to poor response to drugs (but I was ill with a virus and had a million and one things going on in my life so not that surprised really).

anyone know of information on reversal?  Is it better to go abroad?


----------

